# FX-4100 Vs Intel i3-2120



## byteninja2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh no. Not another one. Another thread about fx vs Intel. Well, the big reason for why is because a I want a good mobo and cpu. 

Intel LGA1155 i3-2120 Dual core 3.3 GHz $130

ASRock H61ICafe  $75 with Shipping

$205

AMD FX-4100 Quad core 3.6 GHZ $110

ASRock Extreme3  $80

$190

Which one? I really want the extreme mobo. I will upgrade Christmas. The next fx CPUs will release then, and I will get one as long as it's under $120. I'm on a budget of $200. I don't think it would be a huge difference. The fx and Intel are pretty simaler in gaming. I will pair it up with one of these: GTX 560Ti, GTX 570 (if the price comes down when the 670 is realesed), 560 (depending on the price), or 550TI. I will be using it for gaming and web browsing with flash, and some not so intensive programs (7Zip, Steam, Google Chrome), nothing like photoshop, maybe, just maybe a photo editing program like gimp from time to time.


----------



## linkin (Apr 12, 2012)

TBH the four core FX's just suck. Go with the Intel chip.


----------



## byteninja2 (Apr 12, 2012)

But better mobo is very important to me. Plus, gaming performance is simaler.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-4100-core-i3-2100-gaming-benchmark,3136-3.html


----------



## linkin (Apr 12, 2012)

If you want to go with AMD, here's my recommendation:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz - $119.99 and ASRock 970 Extreme3 - $79.99

Both of those are $199.98

You could also grab the FX4100 with that board, but the Phenom II will perform better (The FX Architecture is slower is most cases, the only advantage it has is with more cores and multithreaded stuff, but it's 4 cores vs 4 cores, so the Phenom II wins)


----------



## byteninja2 (Apr 12, 2012)

They stopped making am3 CPUs, that's what scared me off, I will see what comes around.


----------



## byteninja2 (Apr 12, 2012)

I very well might buy that phenom, just wait to see what comes out.


----------



## byteninja2 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm defiantly buying an ASRock extreme, cheap and awesome.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Apr 13, 2012)

Consider purchasing the GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 motherboard.  I own it and really like it.

It will work with almost any Phenom II Quad-Core.  I'm pretty sure you will be able to find a Phenom II 945, 955, 965, 970, or 980 Processor when you go to make your purchase in the future.


----------



## byteninja2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I don't exactly want that because the ASRock extreme is really good looking. Plus, uefi bios is what I really want. I'll see the next fx CPUs are, maybe get that 965.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 13, 2012)

Another thing to take into account. The FX are unlocked and made to overclock. The FX-4100 can hit 4.4/4.5ghz. easy.


----------

